# Drinking Games for a Halloween Party?



## ccscastle (Oct 5, 2004)

I would say alter known drinking games .. just alter the name. But the Halloween word is a good one.

http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10161


----------



## Trinidee (Sep 28, 2004)

I plan on having a good old time at my party.I don't drink very often but when I do watch out !![}]I love to play drinking games,don't seem to remember them after words but they tell me that I like to play.If you find any good ones let me know.

Trinidee[}]

Happy Haunting!!!


----------



## Mandy (Sep 22, 2003)

Ok this isn't a drinking game, but it's a game to play AFTER you've been drinking....It's so simple, but I swear you'll laugh your **$ off!! Tie a string around your waist (take turns so everybody can laugh at everybody) and let the string hang down from your back to the bottom of your butt or a little longer and tie a needle at the end of the string. Put an empty beer bottle or can on the floor. Now they have to squat down and try to get the needle in the beer bottle or can. I swear it's so funny because it seems so easy, but when you've been drinking you wiggle every way and try looking between your knees to see where the needles going...there's alot of falling down....Just try it!

"something's underneath my bed....."


----------



## drunk_buzzard (Sep 9, 2003)

I'm not sure I could do that sober Mandy! LOL

Pain has a face... Allow me to show it to you


----------



## dolphinslady (Oct 20, 2003)

LMAO, it is hilarious to watch people try to get the pin in the bottle. I mean, we laughed hysterically. Way too funny.

This site has some pretty good games, check it out: www.partygamecentral.com . We usually don't play many drinking games at parties because we all drink so much already just hanging out; if we drank plus played drinking games, we'd be in BIG trouble, lol!

Now, when we were younger and wanted a buzz fast and didn't mind hangovers...our favorites were: 

Quarters/Chase: It gets extremely funny when you begin making rules and catching people breaking them!

3 man (dice game): 3 man gets drunk fast if he's not careful

Bull****: Not a 'normal' drinking game but if you are called on a BS then you have to drink.

Have fun!
Cheryl

Cheryl


----------



## baybeedoll (Oct 18, 2004)

OMG!! Thank You Mandy! Too funny & sounds like something all my guests would love!!

Dolphinslady- I have had much fun playing quarters & Bullsh!t thanks for jogging my memory! I am gonna check out that link now 

thanks guys im sooo excited for halloween this year it is rediculous!


----------



## Vikeman (Oct 17, 2003)

I remember playing a game that all you needed was a plastic ice cube tray and some straws. Fill the tray with beer. One player on each side of the tray with a straw and arms behind back. First to empty there side by sucking each block, wins. You can have a race-off with the winners from each round.

_________________________

Vampires, Mummies and the Holy Ghost- Jimmy Buffett


----------



## vampress val (Aug 12, 2004)

I too was on the hunt for a good dirnking game for Halloween. I found one called "death ring"-keeping with the dark theme of my party. Check it out-if you dont like this one, they have plenty more to choose from. http://www.webtender.com/handbook/games/death-ring.game
Hope this helps-Happy Haunting

Valerie Oldson


----------



## Pumpkin_slayer (Oct 21, 2004)

I like the "Halloween" name game. Just think how many times...someone will say Halloween.


----------



## CatMean (Jul 5, 2004)

Try this site:

http://www.unpleasantstreet.com/index.php?x=/games&y=main


----------



## ccscastle (Oct 5, 2004)

http://www.drinksmixer.com/games/ Huge list of drinking games!!! I hope I remember a few considering that I am having an all night party! CC

http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10161


----------



## baybeedoll (Oct 18, 2004)

*wooo*

bumping last years thread in hopes for more ideas 

Im thinking of having 2 or 3 carved pumpkins of various sizes..then you have to try and get pennies in them and if you miss you take a drink. (think I read that on here somewhere)

keep em coming!


----------

